# a couple recent pens .....



## Jerry B (Jun 25, 2015)

1st is a PSI Celtic with Antique Pewter, stabilized Pennsylvania Black Cherry Burl,
finish is my own Friction Polish concoction


 


 


 

next up, Signature Pen Co., Jr Aaron Rollerball, Rhodium & 22K Gold accent, Stabilized and dyed (Red) Maple Burl. Finish is also my own Friction Polish concoction .........


 


 


 


 

C&C welcome ........

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 25, 2015)

Those look awesome! Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 26, 2015)

Well turned and finished timbers.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the comments Josh & Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice Jerry. Really like that junior Aaron

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree Michael , and right now he's having a "bundle" sale on these, get all 3 finishes & kits for just $75 (if I remember correctly)
now would be a good time to get some, I just replenished stock on these and the Jr George II's (new kit style, slip fit, not compression fit, better for brittle materials like acrylic & tru-stone)
in both Antique Brass & Antique Silver


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 26, 2015)

Nothing less than professional! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank You Michael & Chuck for the comments


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 26, 2015)

Here I thought my finish was unique, come to find out, there's a brand out there very similar mixture to mine ....
Doctor's Woodshop PENS PLUS ......... except mine has the addition of both Walnut Wax & Carnube Wax
but it's good to know I've went in the right direction, if he's selling his, then it _has to be_ a durable finish


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2015)

Good looking pens Jerry . The kit looks similar to the tritons and some others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

Exquisite pens fit for any pocket.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

